# Wixey WR525 Remote Digital Readout



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

That looks like a Great set up for precision repeatability.

Thanks for taking the time and pictures to explain and for sharing with us.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## OakHill (Jun 27, 2013)

GrabdpaLen

Here is the link to the finished Tea Light Holder: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89933


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks John.
Very nice design, fit and finish.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I've mounted a DRO on my tennoning jig, but didn't think of adding one to the drill press. Maybe it would work for the bench morticer too! Thanks for the idea!

Here's my blog post on the tennoning jig.

http://lumberjocks.com/Ocelot/blog/25387

-Paul


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like it has met your needs very well of the past few years, congrats and thank you for sharing


----------

